# Floyd Mayweather Jr. Has Retired



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.tsn.ca/boxing/story/?id=239913&lid=sublink01&lpos=headlines_main

Mayweather fears Margarito, Cotto, Mosely, De La Hoya....


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I won't hold my breath, he'll be back.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I know man, he's a friggin sideshow right now in boxing, and can't draw without a crutch (Gatti, De La Hoya, Juddah, Hatton)

The dude knows there's no ducking Cotto and he turned down a fight with Margarito twice! The guy's a joke, and his legacy is nowhere near Lenard, Haggler, Hearns, Duran. Miguel Cotto is a real fighter, not an "entertainer and business man".


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I still think he will end up fighting Oscar again and next year he will fight Cotto. I think he his hoping that either Margarito beats Cotto or that they have a really good fight and he can fight the winner and get huge ppv numbers.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

just highlight this now so you can quote me later.......Floyd retired yeah cuz he aint been in the news since wrestlemainia.....watch how quick he comes out when Oscar calls him out later this year for the belts......Watch:thumb02: you gotta know this brotha...


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> just highlight this now so you can quote me later.......Floyd retired yeah cuz he aint been in the news since wrestlemainia.....watch how quick he comes out when Oscar calls him out later this year for the belts......Watch:thumb02: you gotta know this brotha...


I thought him and Oscar were already doing the rematch? I'll admit I don't keep up on boxing to much because I get bored watching it sometimes but I want to see Mayweather fight Cotto.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I thought him and Oscar were already doing the rematch? I'll admit I don't keep up on boxing to much because I get bored watching it sometimes but I want to see Mayweather fight Cotto.


i dont think if he was retired he would be fighting Oscar.....i agree though I think if he fought Cotto Cotto would whip him....:thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

As soon as someone calls him out you know he'll be back. I think Cotto would beat him anyway


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

oscar won 1 fight imo and he will win 2 fight , oscar looked ******* good in his tune up fight ....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> As soon as someone calls him out you know he'll be back. I think Cotto would beat him anyway


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5NiLy_5s3g Remember when Lewis retired after Klitschko kicked his ass?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

He beat Vitali....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Due to cuts. I remember the fight, you could make a strong case for Klitschko in it.

Vitali demanded a rematch and still does to this day:laugh: De La Hoya doesn't have the same case as the big Ukraine had, but the situation is similar. Lewis had a bigger case to retire than Floyd though, since he beat the only real challenger in the division (but cuts though) and was pushing 40. Lewis' legacy >>>>>>>>> Floyd's


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Man I've been wanting so badly to see Mayweather fight Cotto. If Mayweather retired out of fear of losing, I don't think he was scared of De La Hoya or Antonio Margarito, he knew Cotto was laying in the bushes on him.

Mayweather can't beat Miguel Cotto. He wanted to retire undefeated.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Man I've been wanting so badly to see Mayweather fight Cotto. If Mayweather retired out of fear of losing, I don't think he was scared of De La Hoya or Antonio Margarito, he knew Cotto was laying in the bushes on him.
> 
> Mayweather can't beat Miguel Cotto. He wanted to retire undefeated.


absoloutley correct....Miguel Cotto is a badass..I think they could fight eventually but its up to Floyd...nice to have his options..dont see him not unretireing to claim that 25mill he will make fightin Oscar though..just wait and see...:thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was really looking forward to him fighting Cotto.

Mayweather would rather lose a payday that lose his pride


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> absoloutley correct....Miguel Cotto is a badass..I think they could fight eventually but its up to Floyd...nice to have his options..dont see him not unretireing to claim that 25mill he will make fightin Oscar though..just wait and see...:thumb02:


Agreed "Coldcall". Hey where did your credits go? Don't tell me you bet on Vera?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I was really looking forward to him fighting Cotto.
> 
> Mayweather would rather lose a payday that lose his pride


sad but probably true....totally agree


J.P. said:


> Agreed "Coldcall". Hey where did your credits go? Don't tell me you bet on Vera?


lol...mr. funny gy JP....i'll get em back....slowley but I will...:thumb02:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

If anyone thinks that he signed with the ufc they are wrong.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

why would he..?????:dunno:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> why would he..?????:dunno:


yeah i kno he wouldnt but it bin rumoured like crazy


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Mayweather is a money-maker. When the price is right he will be back.


----------

